# Need help with belt, 96 Altima



## blue96nissan (Jun 6, 2005)

I just had my valve cover gasket replaced because it was leaking oil. The oil that had dripped was cleaned with water and a cleaner. Now my car won't hardly go. It just chug, chugs at first until you get going. Then it still doesn't feel right. It you come to a stop it feels like it might go dead. Also, it is making a loud squealing noise, maybe a belt. It didn't start this until the gasket was replaced. Can somebody help me?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

something got dropped in engine maybe?


----------



## blue96nissan (Jun 6, 2005)

Now my check engine light is flashing and it has no power to go. I went to AutoZone to see what the codes were for the check engine light. The codes came up P0303 - misfire occurred in cyl. #3 and P0130 - Oxygen Sensor 1. What do you think now? Is this something easy that can be replaced or do I need to take it to a shop to be worked on. Please help.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

make sure that the spark plug wires are nice and tight, push down on them on top of the valve cover hard to make sure they are on right, if you hear sorta-of-a click type noise when you push down on the plug wires, then they were probably left loose, hence no spark to cylinder #3(misfire). check the connection of the wires at the distributor too. 

for the belt, it could have gotted dry when the cleaner was being sprayed. make sure belt tension and condition is ok. silicone spray usually quiets noisy belts(temporarily anyway).


----------



## Elizondo0126 (May 9, 2005)

if you are showing cyl #3 misfire, i would bet water got in it when the top of the engine was washed. Remove all the plug wires and see if they are wet. You would probably need to blow them dry, also i would check the spark plug gap. Check the inside of the spark plug wires to see if the metal clip is still in place, sometimes they break.


----------

